# My Maran chicks first egg!



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Born 8th October last year. This is my Marans first egg! Well done kid!









A lovely chocolate brown!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

I think next year I will be getting Maran chicks to sell. Did you hatch yourself or get chicks from hatchery, which hatchery did you use?


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Righteousrich said:


> I think next year I will be getting Maran chicks to sell. Did you hatch yourself or get chicks from hatchery, which hatchery did you use?


I hatched eggs...I'm in uk and bought the eggs off eBay.


----------

